# MTH Flex track vs American Models Flex track



## strainguy (Sep 17, 2018)

Which S gauge High Rail Flex track works the best when forming curves ? MTH or American Models ? I had some Gargraves wood tie track that i bent using the factory video, but wasn't impressed with the finished product. I am in the process of building a New layout, and was thinking of using MTH or American Models Nichol Flex track. The MTH Flex is less cost. Any thoughts on these two tracks ? Thanks strainguy


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have found S gauge GarGraves relatively easy to bend except at the section joints. In comparison any solid rail flex track should be bent using jigs or by forming and fastening along a centerline curve drawn on the table.
AM is .148 rail and slightly more bronze in color. MTH and Fox Valley are .138 rail. MTH rail has pre blackened rail webs, Fox Valley does not. The Fox Valley rail is a higher quality than MTH uses, that is only a factor if you plan to strip the rail from the flex track to build turnouts. AM will likely be the most difficult to bend because it uses the heaviest rail.
If you search on my screen name you will see many pictures here of my layout built with the MTH track and hand laid turnouts. If you go to tuveson.com Carl's fine layout is built with AM track and turnouts. This way you can compare the difference in a finished layout.


----------

